# Does anyone know of any ringcraft in the gravesend,kent area



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Was wondering if anyone knows of any ringcraft classes in the gravesend area


----------



## pickle (Mar 24, 2008)

nat1979 said:


> Was wondering if anyone knows of any ringcraft classes in the gravesend area


Hi, did you get any help on this? My friend lives that way and she would give me that info for you. So let me know if you are not sorted yet.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I've found one at detling A249, jades crossing.
Fridays at 8pm

Detling Ringcraft Club
Anyone for anymore? Anyone know any in Medway area?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

there's one at barming run by kent County Canine Society


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Woolwich and Bexley Canine Soc run one some where up your way Nat (i can't remember , begins with a W lol)

WOOLWICH BEXLEY & DISTRICT CANINE ASSOCIATION
Mr J Swinge,

Tel: 020 8220 5886


----------



## Paws Dawson (Oct 22, 2010)

Found these for anyone else looking

RINGCRAFT CLASSES &#8226;
are held every MONDAY at CRAYFORD from 8.00 pm
For details contact Mrs Audrey Weston (020 8304 2942)

and every THURSDAY at JOYDENS WOOD COMMUNITY CENTRE from 8.00 pm
For details contact Mr David Hutchison (01322 408359


----------



## CrayfordRingcraft (Feb 28, 2017)

nat1979 said:


> Was wondering if anyone knows of any ringcraft classes in the gravesend area


Hi I am opening a brand new Ringcraft & handling club in Crayford opens march 16th 2017.

You can find me on Facebook if you type in

Crayford ringcraft and handling


----------



## CrayfordRingcraft (Feb 28, 2017)

CrayfordRingcraft said:


> Hi I am opening a brand new Ringcraft & handling club in Crayford opens march 16th 2017.
> 
> You can find me on Facebook if you type in
> 
> Crayford ringcraft and handling


That's a Thursday. Every Thursday after that also. !


----------



## BrackenFlight (Mar 9, 2015)

Just want to point out this post is 8 years old...


----------

